# Eigene jars als libs mitgeben?



## X5-599 (18. Dez 2012)

Hi,

Wie kann ich Android sagen dass er ein nicht-Android jar mit in mein App packen soll? Ich bekomme ständig NoClassDef Errors zur Laufzeit.
Das wird dochwohl irgendwie möglich sein, oder nicht?


----------



## MarderFahrer (18. Dez 2012)

android - how to include jar files in my eclipse project - Stack Overflow

Ist das einzige was ich so auf die schnelle finden konnte.


----------



## schlingel (18. Dez 2012)

Du musst in den Build Path Properties aber noch bei Export die entsprechenden Libs ankreutzen.

Wenn du die JARs in's Libs-Verzeichnis packst, sollte das automatisch passieren.


----------



## X5-599 (18. Dez 2012)

Im Link von MarderFahrer steht schon alles drin. Aber automatisch passiert da gar nichts.

Jetzt hakt es übrigens an der Tatsache das Android meinte nicht alles implementieren zu müssen was es auch schon in der J2SE gibt.

```
KeyStore.getInstance("JKS");
```

lässt grüssen. Warum lässt man sowas raus? Ich da keinen Grund für erkennen.
Trozdem Danke an alle.


----------



## schlingel (18. Dez 2012)

Meine Lieblingsbegründung: Weil Google eine Algorithmiker- und keine SW-Entwicklungsfirma ist. Als kleiner Dev quält man sich andauernd durch deren Quirks ...

Als Workaround könntest du Bouncy Castle als Keystore verwenden. Umwandeln sollte leicht gehen wenn diesem Post getraut werden darf.


----------

